
Why Cable Subscriptions Really Declined For the First Time Ever - transburgh
http://gizmodo.com/5696721/why-cable-subscriptions-really-declined-for-the-first-time-ever
======
nowarninglabel
>It's not an exact correlation by any means. But it's close

Uh no, there is no correlation there, and even if there were correlation the
author hasn't shown any causation. The author didn't even try to compare
numbers, he just looked threw up two maps and said hey, these look kind of
similar.

~~~
jonafato
This looks like a game of telephone. WSJ summarized a few research firms and
paraphrased cable providers. Then, Gizmodo puts two images next to each other,
throws in the word correlation, and acts as if it is a scientific study. If
you follow this to the sources, it simply says that there was a decline in
subscription for some reason. No data was given about cost of plans, so we do
not even know that people are overall spending less money.

